# Cristiano Ronaldo ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2014.



## admin (12 Gennaio 2015)

Il portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, vincitore della Champions League con il Real Madrid, ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2014. Ronaldo, dunque, bissa il successo dello scorso anno e si porta a quota 3 palloni d'oro.

CR7 ha battuto la concorrenza di Messi e di Neuer.

Classifica completa:

1) Cristiano Ronaldo

2) Messi

3) Neuer

Il pallone d'oro degli allenatori è andato a Loew


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Giusto così. Anche se mi spiace per Neuer.


----------



## mr.wolf (12 Gennaio 2015)

giusto così


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2015)

Più che giusto. Un portiere pallone d'oro non si può vedere.


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Dai dai che il prossim'anno il pallone d'oro lo vince Poli


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Mi spiace per Neuer ma giusto che vada a CR7. Dai che l'anno prossimo raggiunge Messi.


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Gennaio 2015)

Meritatissimo il premio di C.Ronaldo ma la premiazione di Loew non è coerente. Se davvero nell'anno del mondiale questa competizione deve avere la precedenza su tutto perché nel 2010 vinse Mourinho e non Del Bosque? E se è così allora perché ha vinto il pallone d'oro Cristiano Ronaldo che è uscito ai gironi senza incidere e non Neur? Secondo me non premiare Ancelotti, l'allenatore che ha vinto più Champions nella storia insieme a Paisley e che nel 2014 ha alzato 4 trofei, compreso quel mondiale club a cui la FIFA dice di tenere tanto, o Simeone, uno che ha vinto Liga e Supercoppa spagnola con una squadra nettamente inferiore alle altre e che è arrivato ad un minuto dal vincere la Champions, non ha alcun senso.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2015)

Giusto.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Giusto che il pallone d'oro l'abbia vinto Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Gennaio 2015)

Premio strameritato. Con questo titolo eguaglia il Cigno di Utrecht che senza problemi fisici ne avrebbe vinti 5 o 6.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2015)

E' giusto così. Premio meritato!


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (12 Gennaio 2015)

Non si può mettere in discussione la scelta fatta,ma Neur quest'anno in veste di portiere ha fatto cose straordinarie


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, vincitore della Champions League con il Real Madrid, ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2014. Ronaldo, dunque, bissa il successo dello scorso anno e si porta a quota 3 palloni d'oro.
> 
> CR7 ha battuto la concorrenza di Messi e di Neuer.
> 
> ...




Classifica completa: Neuer terzo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Classifica completa:
> 
> 1) Cristiano Ronaldo
> 
> ...


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Ronaldo 37% messi e neuer 15% a testa


----------



## Blu71 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dai dai che il prossim'anno il pallone d'oro lo vince Poli



...io penso Muntari.


----------



## admin (12 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Più che giusto. Un portiere pallone d'oro non si può vedere.



Beh dopo quello a Cannavaro...


----------



## iceman. (12 Gennaio 2015)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> Non si può mettere in discussione la scelta fatta,ma Neur quest'anno in veste di portiere ha fatto cose straordinarie



Il fatto che sia stato uno dei tre finalisti implica anche che attualmente è il numero 1 in porta, su questo credo ci sia poco da discutere.
Certo Messi non ci fa proprio niente secondo me, doveva starci Zlatan.


----------



## Hammer (12 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> .



Hogson ha votato come primo Mascherano 

E un eroe di Tahiti ha votato come primo Pogba


----------



## Shevchenko (12 Gennaio 2015)

Giustissimo cosi,ma vedere Messi secondo e non Neur è un vero scempio.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il portoghese Cristiano Ronaldo, vincitore della Champions League con il Real Madrid, ha vinto il pallone d'oro 2014. Ronaldo, dunque, bissa il successo dello scorso anno e si porta a quota 3 palloni d'oro.
> 
> CR7 ha battuto la concorrenza di Messi e di Neuer.
> 
> ...



Un premio che vale come un buono dell'Esselunga.
Se la vittoria di Ronaldo può non essere uno scandalo, Messi davanti a Neuer è davvero ridicolo.
Lo avrebbe strameritato Neuer, ma finché respireranno il Pallone d'Oro andrà a Messi o Ronaldo.

Se avessi votato per il Pallone d'Oro avrei fatto questi 3 nomi:
1) Neuer
2) Di Maria
3) Ronaldo


----------



## Dany20 (12 Gennaio 2015)

15.76% Messi 
15,72% Neuer

Che sfortuna Neuer. Meritava senza dubbio il secondo posto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Hogson ha votato come primo Mascherano
> 
> E un eroe di Tahiti ha votato come primo *Pogba*


Optì Pobà, mr 70 milioni di euro


----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Hogson ha votato come primo Mascherano
> 
> E un eroe di Tahiti ha votato come primo Pogba


Anche Schweinsteiger é stato molto obiettivo ahahah.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Gennaio 2015)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Anche Schweinsteiger é stato molto obiettivo ahahah.



come fate a sapere chi hanno votato?


----------



## Marchisio89 (12 Gennaio 2015)

.


----------



## Snake (12 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lo meriterebbe come altri crucchi, Lahm in primis, se lo dai a uno fai un torto all'altro e viceversa, è il motivo per il quale non lo vincerà lui come nessun altro della Germania, si disperderanno i voti mentre la massa voterà per i soliti noti.



modestamente parlando maometto mi fa una  è andata esattamente come immaginavo


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Hogson ha votato come primo Mascherano
> 
> E un eroe di Tahiti ha votato come primo Pogba


----------



## vota DC (12 Gennaio 2015)

Pogba meritava più del Messi di quest'anno ad entrare in classifica, altrimenti tanto vale votare Van Basten per sempre come se non si fosse mai rotto.


----------



## Jino (12 Gennaio 2015)

Meritato, senza se e senza ma, ha vinto tanto ed infranto ogni record


----------



## juventino (12 Gennaio 2015)

A sto punto lo chiamassero il FIFA Ronaldo vs Messi Award. Con tutto il rispetto, ma tra il rivoluzionare completamente un ruolo e fare i record di gol trovo più storico il primo (sulle vittorie ottenute durante l'anno non mi esprimo, se arriviamo a dire che la Champions vale sempre piu del Mondiale alzo bandiera bianca).


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> A sto punto lo chiamassero il FIFA Ronaldo vs Messi Award. Con tutto il rispetto, ma tra il rivoluzionare completamente un ruolo e fare i record di gol trovo più storico il primo (sulle vittorie ottenute durante l'anno non mi esprimo, se arriviamo a dire che la Champions vale sempre piu del Mondiale alzo bandiera bianca).


Amen.
Io tra i primi 3 ci avrei messo Di Maria, campione d'Europa col club e vice-campione del mondo con l'Argentina (e lui non ha potuto disputare la finale). Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che l'anno scorso ha avuto una stagione fenomenale, che avrebbe meritato di essere sul podio 1000 volte più di Messi.
Non è scandalosa la vittoria di Ronaldo, ma avrei dato il premio a Neuer, anche se non avrà bisogno di questo riconoscimento per essere riconosciuto come uno dei portieri più forti di tutti i tempi (forse davvero il più forte).


----------



## juventino (12 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Amen.
> Io tra i primi 3 ci avrei messo Di Maria, campione d'Europa col club e vice-campione del mondo con l'Argentina (e lui non ha potuto disputare la finale). Stiamo parlando di un giocatore che l'anno scorso ha avuto una stagione fenomenale, che avrebbe meritato di essere sul podio 1000 volte più di Messi.
> Non è scandalosa la vittoria di Ronaldo, ma avrei dato il premio a Neuer, anche se non avrà bisogno di questo riconoscimento per essere riconosciuto come uno dei portieri più forti di tutti i tempi (forse davvero il più forte).



Esatto, lo scandalo non è tanto la vittoria di CR7, che ci può stare, ma la continua e stucchevole sensazione che esistano solo lui e Messi. Ce ne stavano almeno 10 che avrebbero meritato il podio piu di Leo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (12 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esatto, lo scandalo non è tanto la vittoria di CR7, che ci può stare, ma la continua e stucchevole sensazione che esistano solo lui e Messi. Ce ne stavano almeno 10 che avrebbero meritato il podio piu di Leo.



è proprio questa la sensazione che dà fastidio,la devono smettere se rivogliono dare credibilità a questo premio e nell'anno del mondiale quest'ultimo deve contare più di ogni altra cosa per la valutazione,che Di Maria sia fuori dal podio è uno scandalo,ma potrei citare anche Muller e tra i 3 il premio doveva andare a Neuer ,come ho già scritto in altro topic ha rivoluzionato il ruolo del portiere e lo meritava,comunque che lo abbia vinto Ronaldo non è certamente scandaloso come quando lo vinse Messi nel 2010.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Gennaio 2015)

Sono anni che a Madrid fanno sto strillo


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2015)

durante la premiazione pensavo a quel poveraccio di Titì che non ne ha vinto nemmeno uno, e si vedeva anche dalla faccia che fosse un pochino frustrato, avrà pensato io manco uno e sti due ne han vinti 7


----------



## Morghot (13 Gennaio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Esatto, lo scandalo non è tanto la vittoria di CR7, che ci può stare, ma la continua e stucchevole sensazione che esistano solo lui e Messi. Ce ne stavano almeno 10 che avrebbero meritato il podio piu di Leo.


Secondo me il pallone d'oro negli ultimi anni lo danno al giocatore più forte, il migliore del mondo, e non c'è santo che tenga il più forte rimane sempre e solo uno di quei due anche nelle annate un po' così così non mettere messi o ronaldo come possibili vincitore è un delitto perchè sono loro i migliori, non si scappa.

Per me lo vinceranno loro due a oltranza ancora per qualche anno a meno che di esplosioni di un superfenomeno che possa eguagliare il loro livello, ma è dura.


----------



## Shevchenko (13 Gennaio 2015)

Che Neur meritasse il secondo posto è fuori discussione,ma CR7 è stato il migliore.Sono stufo pure io di vedere sempre e solo Messi e Cristiano Ronaldo nelle prime posizioni,ma non si scappa,sono loro due i calciatori più forti del mondo.
Ronaldo ha meritato il premio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Premio più che meritato, Neur è un ottimo portiere ma non è assolutamente ai livelli che fu Buffon..oltretutto nel mondiale 2006 Buffon fu davvero decisivo visto che beccò un solo gol (autogol per altro di zaccardo ) su azione e fece parate sensazionali..ai recenti mondiali non mi sembra che neur abbia contribuito in modo così decisivo alla vittoria della Germania..Poi non vedo dove avrebbe rivoluzionato il ruolo del portiere in modo clamoroso..
Comunque concordo con chi dice che è stucchevole vedere sempre Messi e Ronaldo primo e secondo..quest'anno più che mai Messi non meritava di stare nel podio, non ha vinto nulla e non ha neanche mostrato chissaché, ci stava molto meglio Diego costa per esempio che ha trascinato l'atletico (che per altro l'anno scorso ha umiliato il barca)..insomma ormai è solo un misero spot pubblicitario come dimostra tutta la manifestazione che si è creata attorno al premio..


----------



## juventino (13 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> durante la premiazione pensavo a quel poveraccio di Titì che non ne ha vinto nemmeno uno, e si vedeva anche dalla faccia che fosse un pochino frustrato, avrà pensato io manco uno e sti due ne han vinti 7



Beh non è l'unico. Altri esempi clamorosi sono i nostri Maldini e Del Piero (Paolo poteva esser premiato in più occasioni, Alex a mio avviso poteva conquistarlo l'anno di Sammer).


----------



## Renegade (13 Gennaio 2015)

Se non l'ha vinto Buffon, il miglior portiere dell'Era moderna, era giusto che non lo vincesse neanche Neuer. Oltretutto non capisco tutta quest'esaltazione per il crucco che quest'anno non ha fatto nulla di rilevante al Mondiale. Piuttosto l'anno della Champions del Bayern meritava davvero un premio come il Pallone d'Oro.

Per il resto grandissimo Cristiano. Ancora sono stupito del fatto che abbia tolto a Messi la palma di migliore al mondo. Difficilmente un calciatore ritorna al Top quando ha perso il trono. Tra un anno vincerà il quarto e saranno pari. Giusto così. Ronaldo è il migliore attualmente.

Quanto a Messi, non meritava la Top 3, ma ci è rientrato perché alla fine ciò che ha fatto lui nel calcio non è riuscito a nessuno nella storia. Parlo di risultati e statistiche, non di qualità in campo, perché ci sono tanti calciatori che a livello qualitativo hanno mostrato qualcosa di nettamente migliore di ciò che ha mostrato Messi in campo: Pelé, Ronaldinho, Maradona, Crujff ecc.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Gennaio 2015)

L'anno prossimo lo voglio a ZLATAN.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premio più che meritato, Neur è un ottimo portiere ma non è assolutamente ai livelli che fu Buffon..oltretutto nel mondiale 2006 Buffon fu davvero decisivo visto che beccò un solo gol (autogol per altro di zaccardo ) su azione e fece parate sensazionali..ai recenti mondiali non mi sembra che neur abbia contribuito in modo così decisivo alla vittoria della Germania..Poi non vedo dove avrebbe rivoluzionato il ruolo del portiere in modo clamoroso..
> Comunque concordo con chi dice che è stucchevole vedere sempre Messi e Ronaldo primo e secondo..quest'anno più che mai Messi non meritava di stare nel podio, non ha vinto nulla e non ha neanche mostrato chissaché, ci stava molto meglio Diego costa per esempio che ha trascinato l'atletico (che per altro l'anno scorso ha umiliato il barca)..insomma ormai è solo un misero spot pubblicitario come dimostra tutta la manifestazione che si è creata attorno al premio..


Io sinceramente non ci vedo niente di stucchevole nel fatto che Ronaldo e Messi da sette anni a questa parte abbiano monopolizzato il titolo. Sono i migliori, stop. Certo, sono d'accordo con chi dice che Messi non avrebbe nemmeno meritato il podio ma dire che il trofeo sia una pagliacciata è abbastanza esagerato perché l'ha vinto chi l'ha meritato, non hanno mica premiato Balotelli pallone d'oro.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se non l'ha vinto Buffon, il miglior portiere dell'Era moderna, era giusto che non lo vincesse neanche Neuer. Oltretutto non capisco tutta quest'esaltazione per il crucco che quest'anno non ha fatto nulla di rilevante al Mondiale. Piuttosto l'anno della Champions del Bayern meritava davvero un premio come il Pallone d'Oro.
> 
> Per il resto grandissimo Cristiano. Ancora sono stupito del fatto che abbia tolto a Messi la palma di migliore al mondo. Difficilmente un calciatore ritorna al Top quando ha perso il trono. Tra un anno vincerà il quarto e saranno pari. Giusto così. Ronaldo è il migliore attualmente.
> 
> Quanto a Messi, non meritava la Top 3, ma ci è rientrato perché alla fine ciò che ha fatto lui nel calcio non è riuscito a nessuno nella storia. Parlo di risultati e statistiche, non di qualità in campo, perché ci sono tanti calciatori che a livello qualitativo hanno mostrato qualcosa di nettamente migliore di ciò che ha mostrato Messi in campo: Pelé, Ronaldinho, Maradona, Crujff ecc.


Non credo sia un ragionamento corretto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
Io reputo Neuer superiore a Buffon, ma a dir la verità il pallone d'oro a Cannavaro è stato scandaloso, io lo avrei dato proprio a Gigi (oppure a Pirlo al limite). Se non ci fosse stato Ramos a fare il gol del pareggio nella finale di Champions Ronaldo sarebbe uscito dal campo senza toccare palla, ovvero quello che ha fatto ai Mondiali.
Ronaldo è il miglior attaccante del mondo, ma nel calcio non esistono solamente gli attaccanti. Visto che il Pallone d'Oro a Ronaldo è "simbolico" per le statistiche, visto che segna sempre, sarebbe potuto essere altrettanto "simbolica" la vittoria di un portiere che è il Ronaldo del ruolo.
Messi è nella storia, vero, ma nel 2014 cosa ha fatto di così straordinario? Nei momenti che contavano non ha visto palla. Nel calcio di oggi è molto più facile segnare per i campioni/fuoriclasse perché c'è molto più disequilibrio tra le squadre. Messi non può essere 3° solamente per i gol all'Almeria, alla Real Sociedad, ecc...



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non ci vedo niente di stucchevole nel fatto che Ronaldo e Messi da sette anni a questa parte abbiano monopolizzato il titolo. Sono i migliori, stop. Certo, sono d'accordo con chi dice che Messi non avrebbe nemmeno meritato il podio ma dire che il trofeo sia una pagliacciata è abbastanza esagerato perché l'ha vinto chi l'ha meritato, non hanno mica premiato Balotelli pallone d'oro.


Non è scandaloso, ma sembra più premio assegnato a priori a chi tra Ronaldo e Messi fa meglio nell'arco della stagione. Il premio ormai dipende dagli sponsor, perché altrimenti il premio per il gol più bello sarebbe andato a Van Persie e non a James Rodriguez (questo è davvero scandaloso).
Neuer lo avrebbe strameritato, ma non lo avrebbe vinto nemmeno se negli ipotetici rigori della finale dei Mondiali ne avesse parati 5.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Gennaio 2015)

Lo avrebbe meritato Neuer senza alcun dubbio perchè non solo è il portiere più forte al mondo al momento ma ha anche rivoluzionato il ruolo portando nel calcio molte tecniche che vengono dai portieri di calcio a 5. E da quando ha iniziato a farlo lui molti altri portieri lo stanno copiando.
Comunque secondo me se non ha vinto lui la "colpa" è del pallone d'oro dato a Cannavaro e non a Buffon nel 2006


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (13 Gennaio 2015)

Grande Ronaldo, pallone d'oro meritatissimo!


----------



## Renegade (13 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non credo sia un ragionamento corretto, almeno per quanto mi riguarda.
> Io reputo Neuer superiore a Buffon, ma a dir la verità il pallone d'oro a Cannavaro è stato scandaloso, io lo avrei dato proprio a Gigi (oppure a Pirlo al limite). Se non ci fosse stato Ramos a fare il gol del pareggio nella finale di Champions Ronaldo sarebbe uscito dal campo senza toccare palla, ovvero quello che ha fatto ai Mondiali.
> Ronaldo è il miglior attaccante del mondo, ma nel calcio non esistono solamente gli attaccanti. Visto che il Pallone d'Oro a Ronaldo è "simbolico" per le statistiche, visto che segna sempre, sarebbe potuto essere altrettanto "simbolica" la vittoria di un portiere che è il Ronaldo del ruolo.
> Messi è nella storia, vero, ma nel 2014 cosa ha fatto di così straordinario? Nei momenti che contavano non ha visto palla. Nel calcio di oggi è molto più facile segnare per i campioni/fuoriclasse perché c'è molto più disequilibrio tra le squadre. Messi non può essere 3° solamente per i gol all'Almeria, alla Real Sociedad, ecc...



Se vedi Neuer superiore a Buffon significa che non ti ricordi bene quest'ultimo al Top, a volte mettiamo da parte l'odio per i gobbi, dai. Ma anche lo stesso Oliver Khan era mostruoso al suo massimo. Con Gigi è stato il miglior portiere dell'Era Moderna. Neuer non raggiunge questi due colossi all'apice, per me. Ciò nonostante rimane il portiere con più TECNICA che abbia mai visto. 

Tu mi citi la finale in cui Ronaldo non ha toccato palla. Ci sono tanti fattori da mettere in conto, come il fatto che fosse un Derby e che l'Atletico gioca il calcio più aggressivo che si sia mai visto dai tempi dell'Inter di Mou, ma sono fattori sorvolabili. Io stesso potrei risponderti dicendo che anche Neuer non ha fatto nulla di che al Mondiale e se non ci fossero stati Lahm, Shweini, Ozil ecc. sarebbe andata diversamente. Per me Neuer ha fatto cose eccezionali nell'anno della vittoria della Champions col Bayern. Non quest'anno. Oltretutto Ronaldo ha trascinato il Real Madrid a quella finale, ha mostrato le migliori qualità in campo e, tra l'altro, ha pure segnato a raffica. Tecnicamente, atleticamente e qualitativamente è il migliore al mondo. Se il premio va dato al migliore al mondo, è giusto che l'abbia vinto lui, che da due anni ha ormai risuperato Messi.

Quanto all'argentino, ti dò ragione. Non meritava la Top 3. Però è Messi. Quello che ha vinto quattro Palloni d'Oro, l'unico nella storia. Quello che ha vinto tre Champions League, coppe nazionali, Liga, Olimpiadi ecc. e che era ad un passo dal vincere pure il Mondiale. Anche quando non è al Top resta il ''migliore''. Personalmente, comunque, come terzo avrei messo uno tra Robben e Di Maria, anche se l'olandese è il calciatore più forte dopo questi due alieni.

Chi si lamenta per il dualismo Messi-Ronaldo se ne faccia una ragione. Capisco la noia di vedere sempre la stessa scena, ma loro due sono i MIGLIORI AL MONDO dal 2008 ad oggi. E continueranno ad esserlo per un bel po'. E' giusto, nel calcio, così come nella vita, premiare il MIGLIORE. Quindi se sono sempre i migliori è giusto vadano premiati.

Tempo fa però feci un Topic consigliando di scindere il Pallone d'Oro in più ruoli, proprio per evitare casi simili. Resto della mia idea. Il Pallone D'Oro andrebbe diviso per ruoli, anche se perderebbe un po' di fascino. Ma l'ha già perso, quindi...
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] siamo ancora d'accordo, vedo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non ci vedo niente di stucchevole nel fatto che Ronaldo e Messi da sette anni a questa parte abbiano monopolizzato il titolo. Sono i migliori, stop. Certo, sono d'accordo con chi dice che Messi non avrebbe nemmeno meritato il podio ma dire che il trofeo sia una pagliacciata è abbastanza esagerato perché l'ha vinto chi l'ha meritato, non hanno mica premiato Balotelli pallone d'oro.



Nel 2010 non doveva vincerlo Messi, altre volte si poteva fare un podio un po' più vario..la pagliacciata è tutta la manifestazione che si è creata attorno a sto premio che un tempo era consegnato in modo molto più elegante..
Ripeto, il fatto che si facciano votare i giocatori e gli allenatori con preferenze date che sfiorano il ridicolo alla fine premia sempre i soliti..sono i migliori, lo sanno anche i sassi ma quest'anno vedere Messi secondo fa ridere, non doveva manco stare nei primi 5..


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Gennaio 2015)

Questo premio sta perdendo sempre più valore, non dico che Ronaldo non lo merita anzi, ma vedere Messi davanti a Neuer è una vergogna, ormai mi sono messa "l'anima in pace" anche se Messi e Ronaldo faranno una stagione senza titoli o magari giocando sotto "tono" saranno sempre i finalisti..


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Grande Ronaldo, pallone d'oro meritatissimo!



È stato il più forte del 2014, senza se è senza ma.

Giusto anche Neuer terzo, giusto non abbia eguagliato il secondo posto di Buffon.


Però secondo doveva arrivarci Di Maria, troppo snobbato insieme anche a Ramos, vero leader del Madrid che però ci sta che abbia pagato un po' il mondiale.


Messi sta lì per il valore assoluto, ma doveva stare massimo quinto, il suo 2014 non è stato granché nonostante i tanti gol


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Se vedi Neuer superiore a Buffon significa che non ti ricordi bene quest'ultimo al Top, a volte mettiamo da parte l'odio per i gobbi, dai. Ma anche lo stesso Oliver Khan era mostruoso al suo massimo. Con Gigi è stato il miglior portiere dell'Era Moderna. Neuer non raggiunge questi due colossi all'apice, per me. Ciò nonostante rimane il portiere con più TECNICA che abbia mai visto.
> 
> Tu mi citi la finale in cui Ronaldo non ha toccato palla. Ci sono tanti fattori da mettere in conto, come il fatto che fosse un Derby e che l'Atletico gioca il calcio più aggressivo che si sia mai visto dai tempi dell'Inter di Mou, ma sono fattori sorvolabili. Io stesso potrei risponderti dicendo che anche Neuer non ha fatto nulla di che al Mondiale e se non ci fossero stati Lahm, Shweini, Ozil ecc. sarebbe andata diversamente. Per me Neuer ha fatto cose eccezionali nell'anno della vittoria della Champions col Bayern. Non quest'anno. Oltretutto Ronaldo ha trascinato il Real Madrid a quella finale, ha mostrato le migliori qualità in campo e, tra l'altro, ha pure segnato a raffica. Tecnicamente, atleticamente e qualitativamente è il migliore al mondo. Se il premio va dato al migliore al mondo, è giusto che l'abbia vinto lui, che da due anni ha ormai risuperato Messi.
> 
> ...


Ma se ho detto che nel 2006 il Pallone d'Oro l'avrei dato a Buffon, cosa c'entra l'odio per la Juve? 
Io adoro Gigi (calcisticamente, perché umanamente mi fa pena), è uno dei migliori portieri della storia, ma a mio avviso Neuer è ancora più forte di lui.
Sia chiaro, stiamo parlando dell'eccellenza del calcio attuale, quindi ci sta che si preferisca l'uno o l'altro. Fosse per me il Pallone d'Oro l'avrei diviso in 2 e consegnato sia a Ronaldo che a Neuer, ma se avessi dovuto scegliere io avrei votato il tedesco perché nel suo ruolo oltre ad essere fenomenale ha caratteristiche uniche nella storia.
Nessuno si lamenta del dualismo Messi-Ronaldo ma è giusto che lottino per il Pallone d'Oro solamente se se lo meritano. Ronaldo ha meritato in lungo e in largo di essere tra i primi 3 della scorsa stagione, Messi no.
Ti ripeto, nessuno mette in dubbio la carriera straordinaria e leggendaria di Messi. Ma il Pallone d'Oro era alla carriera o per il 2014? L'anno scorso nelle partite che contavano non ha toccato palla. Avrebbe avuto la possibilità di vincere il Mondiale in casa dei brasiliani battendo la Germania, ma non si è nemmeno visto in campo durante la finale. In semifinale di Champions con l'Atletico non ci ha capito niente. Credo che ci fossero almeno 5/6 giocatori più meritevoli di arrivare sul podio.


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, nessuno mette in dubbio la carriera straordinaria e leggendaria di Messi. Ma il Pallone d'Oro era alla carriera o per il 2014? L'anno scorso nelle partite che contavano non ha toccato palla. Avrebbe avuto la possibilità di vincere il Mondiale in casa dei brasiliani battendo la Germania, ma non si è nemmeno visto in campo durante la finale. In semifinale di Champions con l'Atletico non ci ha capito niente. Credo che ci fossero almeno 5/6 giocatori più meritevoli di arrivare sul podio.



se è per quello manco ronaldo ha visto palla con l'atletico per non parlare del mondiale a dir poco anonimo per un giocatore del suo status. Ha vinto tutto sommato meritatamente vinto il pallone d'oro per uno spropositato numero di gol e perchè ha vinto una delle due competizioni più importanti del 2014 ma non creiamo falsi miti, nelle partite che contavano del real io mi ricordo Ramos, Di Maria e Bale, dopo Ronaldo. La vera differenza tra i due l'anno scorso è che qualcuno è stato salvato dai compagni mentre era con un piede e mezzo nella fossa, l'altro no.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> se è per quello manco ronaldo ha visto palla con l'atletico per non parlare del mondiale a dir poco anonimo per un giocatore del suo status. Ha vinto tutto sommato meritatamente vinto il pallone d'oro per uno spropositato numero di gol e perchè ha vinto una delle due competizioni più importanti del 2014 ma non creiamo falsi miti, nelle partite che contavano del real io mi ricordo Ramos, Di Maria e Bale, dopo Ronaldo. La vera differenza tra i due l'anno scorso è che qualcuno è stato salvato dai compagni mentre era con un piede e mezzo nella fossa, l'altro no.


L'ho scritto io stesso prima 
Infatti il mio podio sarebbe stato:

1) Neuer
2) Di Maria
3) Ronaldo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Io adoro Gigi (calcisticamente, perché umanamente mi fa pena), è uno dei migliori portieri della storia, ma a mio avviso Neuer è ancora più forte di lui.
> Sia chiaro, stiamo parlando dell'eccellenza del calcio attuale, quindi ci sta che si preferisca l'uno o l'altro.



Secondo me c'è un ingigantimento della figura di Neur solo perché l'anno scorso la Germania ha vinto il mondiale e non ha un vero e proprio fenomeno per cui tutti hanno visto nel nr 1 tedesco il giocatore più forte della squadra però trovo assurdo che nessuno si ricordi che l'anno scorso il nr 1 vero tra i pali è stato senza dubbio Courtois


----------



## .Nitro (13 Gennaio 2015)

Neuer vale 10 Buffon


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un ingigantimento della figura di Neur solo perché l'anno scorso la Germania ha vinto il mondiale e non ha un vero e proprio fenomeno per cui tutti hanno visto nel nr 1 tedesco il giocatore più forte della squadra però* trovo assurdo che nessuno si ricordi che l'anno scorso il nr 1 vero tra i pali è stato senza dubbio Courtois*



Finalmente qualcuno lo dice !

Sto qua non solo stava per essere il secondo portiere a vincere il pallone d'oro, ma l'avrebbe vinto perché fa le scampagnate sulla trequarti, più che per le parate, che sono super ma niente di meglio di Courtois, anzi.


Vorrei vedere se giocasse nell'Empoli dove andrebbe oltre l'area, magari anche Sepe fa i colpi di tacco, chi lo sa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2015)

Certo mo è colpa di Cristiano se il Real l'anno scorso ha passeggiato fino in Finale. Quindi secondo alcuni per meritarlo doveva segnare per forza i gol dell'1-0, 2-1.
Rosicate di meno.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me c'è un ingigantimento della figura di Neur solo perché l'anno scorso la Germania ha vinto il mondiale e non ha un vero e proprio fenomeno per cui tutti hanno visto nel nr 1 tedesco il giocatore più forte della squadra però trovo assurdo che nessuno si ricordi che l'anno scorso il nr 1 vero tra i pali è stato senza dubbio Courtois



Courtois è un grandissimo portiere, attualmente il numero 2 al mondo.
Io personalmente non ingigantisco Neuer solo perché la Germania ha vinto il mondiale. Ma le parate che fa vi sembrano umane? Parate normali che tutti possono fare? Tra poco il tedesco diventa pure scarso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> *Premio più che meritato, Neur è un ottimo portiere ma non è assolutamente ai livelli che fu Buffon*..oltretutto nel mondiale 2006 Buffon fu davvero decisivo visto che beccò un solo gol (autogol per altro di zaccardo ) su azione e fece parate sensazionali..ai recenti mondiali non mi sembra che neur abbia contribuito in modo così decisivo alla vittoria della Germania..Poi non vedo dove avrebbe rivoluzionato il ruolo del portiere in modo clamoroso..
> Comunque concordo con chi dice che è stucchevole vedere sempre Messi e Ronaldo primo e secondo..quest'anno più che mai Messi non meritava di stare nel podio, non ha vinto nulla e non ha neanche mostrato chissaché, ci stava molto meglio Diego costa per esempio che ha trascinato l'atletico (che per altro l'anno scorso ha umiliato il barca)..insomma ormai è solo un misero spot pubblicitario come dimostra tutta la manifestazione che si è creata attorno al premio..



Quoto.


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno lo dice !
> 
> Sto qua non solo stava per essere il secondo portiere a vincere il pallone d'oro, ma l'avrebbe vinto perché fa le scampagnate sulla trequarti, più che per le parate, che sono super ma niente di meglio di Courtois, anzi.
> 
> ...



Vorrei vedere se Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi giocassero nell'Empoli con Valdifiori, Vecino e Croce al posto di Modric, Kroos e Isco oppure Xavi, Iniesta e Rakitic quanti gol farebbero. I grandi giocatori giocano nelle grandi squadre. Se la si mette da questo punto di vista possiamo estendere il discorso a tutti i giocatori del pianeta Terra


----------



## Snake (13 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Certo mo è colpa di Cristiano se il Real l'anno scorso ha passeggiato fino in Finale. Quindi secondo alcuni per meritarlo doveva segnare per forza i gol dell'1-0, 2-1.
> Rosicate di meno.



colpo di testa di sergio ramos fuori Atletico Madrid campione d'europa, palacio che la mette dentro davanti a Neuer Argentina campione del mondo, se poi vuoi fare finta di non capire alzo le mani, e visto che chiaramente ti riferivi a me mi pare di aver detto che tutto sommato se lo merita, era solo per dire che la differenza di impatto tra i due l'anno scorso è stata minore di quella che tanti vogliono far credere e che bastavano degli episodi girati diversamente e ora parlavamo d'altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Courtois è un grandissimo portiere, attualmente il numero 2 al mondo.
> Io personalmente non ingigantisco Neuer solo perché la Germania ha vinto il mondiale. Ma le parate che fa vi sembrano umane? Parate normali che tutti possono fare? Tra poco il tedesco diventa pure scarso



è certamente un portiere che ha una prestanza fisica notevole e una presenza tra i pali di tutto rispetto, è molto coreografico nei suoi interventi e questo ne aumenta di certo il fascino ma ciò non toglie che l'anno scorso Courtois è stato più decisivo..ma ve le ricordate le partite in Champions del belga?e anche in campionato è stato una saracinesca..


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è certamente un portiere che ha una prestanza fisica notevole e una presenza tra i pali di tutto rispetto, è molto coreografico nei suoi interventi e questo ne aumenta di certo il fascino ma ciò non toglie che l'anno scorso Courtois è stato più decisivo..ma ve le ricordate le partite in Champions del belga?e anche in campionato è stato una saracinesca..



concordo


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (13 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno lo dice !
> 
> Sto qua non solo stava per essere il secondo portiere a vincere il pallone d'oro, ma l'avrebbe vinto perché fa le scampagnate sulla trequarti, più che per le parate, che sono super ma niente di meglio di Courtois, anzi.
> 
> ...



Prendo te come esempio, ma rispondo in generale a chi pensa che Neuer sia stato candidato come pallone d'oro per come gioca con i piedi.
Non è così, Neuer è il miglior portiere al mondo e secondo me è anche superiore al miglior Buffon ha una caratteristica che lo rende unico, è difficilissimo fargli gol nell'uno contro uno.
Guardatevi qualche video e capirete


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me Ronaldo l'ha meritato tutto,ma avrei fatto arrivare Neuer secondo prima di Messi.Poi anche per me questa eterna lotta tra loro due ha stufato,ma sono i migliori al mondo finora,c'è poco da fare. 
Posso sottolineare un piccolo OT? Sia Lahm che Ramos hanno indicato come loro idolo e punto di riferimento Maldini (che è uno scandalo che non abbia mai vinto neanche un Pallone d'oro),e da milanista e sua superfan mi sono sentita troppo orgogliosa! Una delle pochissime gioie degli ultimi tempi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Vorrei vedere se Cristiano Ronaldo o Messi giocassero nell'Empoli con Valdifiori, Vecino e Croce al posto di Modric, Kroos e Isco oppure Xavi, Iniesta e Rakitic quanti gol farebbero. I grandi giocatori giocano nelle grandi squadre. Se la si mette da questo punto di vista possiamo estendere il discorso a tutti i giocatori del pianeta Terra



Calma mica ho detto che diventa scarso eh, solo che gioca nelle uniche due squadre al mondo che gli permettono di fare le scampagnate e, e sostenere che non sia lì per le uscite è dire il falso dai...ribadisco che come portiere nel 2014 è stato meglio Courtois.

Poi che lui sia vicinissimo se non superiore come livello assoluto nessuno lo discute, ma contano e conteranno sempre le parate per i portieri.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è certamente un portiere che ha una prestanza fisica notevole e una presenza tra i pali di tutto rispetto, è molto coreografico nei suoi interventi e questo ne aumenta di certo il fascino ma ciò non toglie che l'anno scorso Courtois è stato più decisivo..ma ve le ricordate le partite in Champions del belga?e anche in campionato è stato una saracinesca..



E l' 1 vs 1 con Messi al Mondiale ? Pazzesco


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Calma mica ho detto che diventa scarso eh, solo che gioca nelle uniche due squadre al mondo che gli permettono di fare le scampagnate e, e sostenere che non sia lì per le uscite è dire il falso dai...ribadisco che come portiere nel 2014 è stato meglio Courtois.
> 
> Poi che lui sia vicinissimo se non superiore come livello assoluto nessuno lo discute, ma contano e conteranno sempre le parate per i portieri.
> 
> ...



Ripeto quel che ha detto [MENTION=854]Angstgegner[/MENTION], ma hai visto le parate che fa ?


----------



## Shevchenko (14 Gennaio 2015)

Calma ragazzi,secondo me state facendo un po' di confusione.Il pallone d'oro premia il giocatore migliore dell'anno.
Paragonare il 2006 di Buffon e il 2014 di Neur ha poco senso.Secondo me Gigi nel suo stato di grazia,che è durato quasi per tutta la sua carriera, ed ha toccato l'apice nel 2006 è stato il portiere più forte della storia del calcio.Un vero mostro.Neur gli è un filo sotto,ma non di molto.Ma questo ha poco senso.Bisogna premiare il miglior giocatore dell'anno.Nel 2006 credo che lo meritasse Cannavaro,per me è stata una decisione corretta darlo a lui,ma facciamo un esempio: Facciamo finta che in questo 2014 non ci fosse stato CR7.Sicuramente il pallone d'oro sarebbe andato a Neur e già mi immagino i commenti "Che scandalo,l'hanno dato a Neur e non a Buffon nel 2006,decisione sbagliata!" questo sarebbe un ragionamento sbagliato.Si valuta ogni annata e ogni annata ha rivali diversi,quindi non avrebbe alcun senso fare questi paragoni.Nel 2006 c'era Cannavaro,Zidane,Pirlo e compagnia.Se non ci fosse stata la concorrenza di Cannavaro l'avrebbe vinto Buffon.Nel 2014 CR7,Neur,Messi,Di Maria etc etc...Ogni anno è diverso e lo è pure la concorrenza.Ecco perché per me non ha senso fare certi discorsi "L'ha vinto quello li,ma non quello la,è uno scandalo"

Per quanto mi riguarda il miglior giocatore di calcio del 2014 è stato Cristiano Ronaldo.Spiego anche il perchè.Ha infranto ogni record,ha portato il Real Madrid a vincere la tanto ambita Decima Champions League,è arrivato ad un passo dalla vincinta pure della Liga,ha fatto cose fuori dal comune e si è meritato il premio.Non che non Neur non abbia fatto cose assurde,perché anche lui ha disputato un'annata spaziale,ma CR7 ha fatto di più,almeno secondo me.

Vorrei ricordare anche un'altra cosa: Cristiano Ronaldo nella finale di Champions League era mezzo rotto.Ecco il motivo del suo scarso rendimento,poi vorrei ricordare come ha giocato l'Atletico.Catenaccio a livelli indecenti e falli a raffica.Ricordo bene la finale e il Real aveva letteralmente schiacciato e umiliato l'Atletico Madrid.Il colpo di testa nel finale di Ramos ha dato solamente al Real ciò che si meritava.
Inoltre va pure aggiunto che Cristiano ha disputato un mondiale che non doveva giocare.Era praticamente infortunato e per di più giocava in una nazionale che non fa di certo schifo,ma che non è nulla di che.
Aggiungo anche che non ha senso fare il discorso "Uno ha avuto i compagni che gli hanno salvato il fondoschiena e l'altro no!" Che senso ha questo ragionamento?Se Cristiano Ronaldo ha avuto l'opportunità "Di farsi salvare dai compagni" è anche per merito suo.Se non ci fosse stato lui i suoi compagni non avrebbero mai avuto l'opportunità di "salvarlo" perché in finale non ci sarebbero arrivati,quindi questo è un discorso che non sta in piedi.

Il vero mistero dei mondiali è stato Leo Messi.Ho sperato con tutto il cuore che l'Argentina vincesse il mondiale,cosi Messi avrebbe scardinato una volta per tutte Maradona,ma niente...Non capisco cosa sia successo a Leo!Anonimo come non l'avevo visto mai.Probabilmente se in finale ci fosse stato Di Maria staremmo qui a parlare del mondiale vinto dall'Argentina.

Infine concludo dicendo: E' noioso vedere quei 2 sempre li,ma sono i più forti (anche se Neur doveva arrivare secondo al posto di Leo) c'è poco da fare.Per quanto mi riguarda Lionel Messi non ha mai rubato nemmeno un pallone d'oro.Si è meritato persino quello del 2010.Io me lo ricordo bene il Messi di quegli anni,forse la gente ha la memoria corta e non si ricorda le giocate che faceva,ma per quanto mi riguarda quel Messi li è stato il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio e son felice d'aver avuto la fortuna di vivere in prima persona l'epoca di un tale genio.

Ovviamente ogni cosa che ho detto è solo un mio punto di vista,non voglio far passare nulla per legge assoluta


----------



## Jaqen (14 Gennaio 2015)

In realtà lo doveva vincere Ibra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Nel 2010 non doveva vincerlo Messi, altre volte si poteva fare un podio un po' più vario..la pagliacciata è tutta la manifestazione che si è creata attorno a sto premio che un tempo era consegnato in modo molto più elegante..
> Ripeto, il fatto che si facciano votare i giocatori e gli allenatori con preferenze date che sfiorano il ridicolo alla fine premia sempre i soliti..sono i migliori, lo sanno anche i sassi ma quest'anno vedere Messi secondo fa ridere, non doveva manco stare nei primi 5..


Sono d'accordo sul 2010 e se può interessarti anche con un altro paio di anni degli ultimi sette non sono d'accordo, però nella storia del trofeo ci sono sempre stati palloni d'oro un po' strampalati, il problema non l'hanno generato Messi e Ronaldo che la maggior parte dei sette palloni d'oro l'hanno stra meritata, così come Ronaldo quello di quest'anno. Sì, i podi potevano essere più vari ma io giudicherei una pagliacciata il titolo se per esempio l'avesse vinto Neymar o Rodriguez, per dire.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non è scandaloso, *ma sembra più premio assegnato a priori a chi tra Ronaldo e Messi fa meglio nell'arco della stagione*. Il premio ormai dipende dagli sponsor, perché altrimenti il premio per il gol più bello sarebbe andato a Van Persie e non a James Rodriguez (questo è davvero scandaloso).
> Neuer lo avrebbe strameritato, ma non lo avrebbe vinto nemmeno se negli ipotetici rigori della finale dei Mondiali ne avesse parati 5.


Sembrerà anche ma vuoi forse dire che Ronaldo non lo meritasse quest'anno? Certo, sarebbe stato bello se l'avesse vinto Neuer e l'avrebbe anche meritato secondo me ma Ronaldo non l'ha meritato meno di lui. Insomma, prendetevela con Messi e Ronaldo se da dieci anni vincono sempre loro, non con chi premia perché 'sti due sono i più forti, non si scappa.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Gennaio 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sembrerà anche ma vuoi forse dire che Ronaldo non lo meritasse quest'anno? Certo, sarebbe stato bello se l'avesse vinto Neuer e l'avrebbe anche meritato secondo me ma Ronaldo non l'ha meritato meno di lui. Insomma, prendetevela con Messi e Ronaldo se da dieci anni vincono sempre loro, non con chi premia perché 'sti due sono i più forti, non si scappa.



No, non è scandalosa la vittoria di Ronaldo (anche se per me l'avrebbe meritato più Neuer), bensì il secondo posto di Messi, che a malapena avrei messo nei primi 10 l'anno scorso, ripeto l'anno scorso. Ormai sul podio i primi 2 posti sono assegnati di diritto, un po' a priori. Se Ramos non avesse pareggiato e l'Atletico avesse vinto la Champions, Ronaldo avrebbe vinto comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No, non è scandalosa la vittoria di Ronaldo (anche se per me l'avrebbe meritato più Neuer), bensì il secondo posto di Messi, che a malapena avrei messo nei primi 10 l'anno scorso, ripeto l'anno scorso. Ormai sul podio i primi 2 posti sono assegnati di diritto, un po' a priori. Se Ramos non avesse pareggiato e l'Atletico avesse vinto la Champions, Ronaldo avrebbe vinto comunque.


Diciamo che il podio di Messi è assegnato a priori, questo è vero. Il primo posto no, ti ripeto, l'ha vinto chi ha meritato e l'ordine del podio per me non è sufficiente per muovere pesanti critiche al trofeo.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Gennaio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> No, non è scandalosa la vittoria di Ronaldo (anche se per me l'avrebbe meritato più Neuer), bensì il secondo posto di Messi, che a malapena avrei messo nei primi 10 l'anno scorso, ripeto l'anno scorso. Ormai sul podio i primi 2 posti sono assegnati di diritto, un po' a priori. *Se Ramos non avesse pareggiato e l'Atletico avesse vinto la Champions, Ronaldo avrebbe vinto comunque.*



Secondo me no. Già ora Neuer aveva buone possibilità, in quel caso avrebbe vinto lui.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Gennaio 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> colpo di testa di sergio ramos fuori Atletico Madrid campione d'europa, palacio che la mette dentro davanti a Neuer Argentina campione del mondo, se poi vuoi fare finta di non capire alzo le mani, e visto che chiaramente ti riferivi a me mi pare di aver detto che tutto sommato se lo merita, era solo per dire che la differenza di impatto tra i due l'anno scorso è stata minore di quella che tanti vogliono far credere e che bastavano degli episodi girati diversamente e ora parlavamo d'altro.



Però non m'hai risposto. E' colpa sua se il Real ha passeggiato FINO in Finale? Perchè ho letto "Non ha segnato gol decisivi" e quali sono sti gol decisivi se il Real ha distrutto chiunque tranne l'Atletico?


----------



## Renegade (14 Gennaio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Però non m'hai risposto. E' colpa sua se il Real ha passeggiato FINO in Finale? Perchè ho letto "Non ha segnato gol decisivi" e quali sono sti gol decisivi se il Real ha distrutto chiunque tranne l'Atletico?



Lascia stare. E' una battaglia persa. Ronaldo è odiato per ciò che è: un presuntuoso arrogante, che fa il bellone ecc. Il tutto solo perché è una persona vera che non indossa la maschera del calciatore umile e soldatino. Però meglio le apparenze e l'ipocrisie. A volte si deve rosicare di meno e ammettere la verità.

Io tra i due non ho mai avuto un preferito, fondamentalmente, ma sono stato più dalla parte di Messi. Tuttavia arriva un momento in cui si deve prendere atto della realtà.


----------



## Snake (14 Gennaio 2015)

esatto è una battaglia persa, quando uno fa finta di non capire è inutile discutere


----------

